# soo excited...meet Hank everybody(:



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We got a black and tan **** hound thats five weeks old yesterday and he is the cutest thing. His name is Hank and we already love him to death...and he loves the goats!! Here's some pictures of the cutie  
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 404&type=1 
the album dhould be public..let me know if it doesnt work


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

He is so cute!!!! :rainbow:


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

5wks is WAY to early to leave his momma. Shame on the breeder for letting him go so early. It is best for pups to stay with mom and siblings till they are 8ws old. They learn so much of the social aspect of being a dog from mom and siblings. He is cute, good luck with him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks guys and yes, i know..we asked him to keep him longer but the mother was having health issues due to being over bred and it was necessary..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG he's soooo cute! What a sweetie! Awwwww  Sorry he had to be weaned so early though! I hope he adapts really well and the breeder gives the mama a break if she's overbred.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Awwwww he's way cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

THE CUTENESS!!!!!!! Oh, you are blessed!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....adorable....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone..he's been a wonderful addition to our family and finds the goats intriguing :wink: Although he's quite the biter these days..puppies gotta love them  (imagine thats a puppy and not a goat) haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he's just precious  And I love his name!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

liz said:


> Awww...he's just precious  And I love his name!


Thanks Liz, and yeah I think we can agree its a good name for our pets :wink:

Tonight he got himself into trouble with the big dogs and got snapped at...maybe he shouldn't bite her tail and she wouldnt do that!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

goatnutty said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > Awww...he's just precious  And I love his name!
> ...


Actually having other dogs around will assist with his manners, since even though they learn them from littermates, other dogs can substitute. They will correct a puppy who is too rough or uses too much teeth, usually gently. I agree that he is young, but given the scenario with his dam, it'll hopefully work out just fine!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, he's just wanting to play & he's learning slowly


----------

